# Really neat idea. Hitch rod holders.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When I see something interesting I try to get a photo of it. The guy who built this was fishing at one of my frequent kayak launch sites this morning. I thought his design was really neat, a great solution to rod holders. I asked for permission to take the photo and he readily agreed.



















It was made with square aluminum tubing. No special tools required. He also has a light bracket for a lantern but did not have it available to photograph. I don't think it would take a Rocked Scientist to figure out how to fabricate one.

Lots of folks have good ideas but never take the time to build them.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Now that's just plain old cool!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Camera phones are awesome.



There's another type I've seen on Ebay that mount in the trailer hitch receiver. You guys might want to check them out. They're about 4' long with 4 holders mounted welded inside a 4' aluminum oval/rectangle. I think they held 4 or 5 rods and would work for a little bigger stuff.


----------

